# No Dipstick On My Ariens?



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

I started changing the oil in my, new to me, old Ariens and found it doesn't have a dipstick. I unscrewed one of the two plugs, thinking it was a dipstick, and oil started flowing out so the oil was previously filled above the holes. 

I wanted to see if anyone else can give me some feedback on this. I found the Tecumseh manual that lists the oil capacity but I want to make sure I refill the oil properly since I didn't find anything in the manual about engines without dipsticks. 

The machine is a 922008 with a 5hp HS50 engine. 

Here are a couple pics of the plugs.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just fill it so it reaches the top of the threads


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Also: If it was overflowing on a level surface... since it would be difficult to fill above the level of the threads, this may indicate you are getting some extra liquid volume in the crankcase due to fuel getting in there.

Drain the oil and see if it smells 'gassy'. If so indicates your carb may need some work.


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I filled it with 21oz of oil per the manual and it came right to the top of the threads.

I drained the oil before I read your post, Ronin. I didn't notice any gas smell but I wasn't really looking for it either. I also had spilled some gas earlier so just about everything smelled like gas. Oops! I'll check it in the future. Thanks for the tip.


----------

